# Help a bird out?



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, of the days for me to finally find a pigeon I came across one! but...he's not in the best shape... anyway does anybody live in the Henderson/Vegas area?

This poor guy is at a car wash and looks sick and covered in oil. He's just standing there, blinking and barely moved his droppings also were green.

I had called different numbers for animal control and left a message at a 24 hour service. Don't know if anyone will pick him up or call me back. I tried feeding him but he hardly moved.

(Want more info? just ask)

I think he's young too cause the cere on his beak is pink but he does seem to have adult feathers.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Did you left him there at the car wash? Is it not possible for you to pick him and give him first aid until someone helps you out?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like the poor guy needs a dish soap bath. If he's covered in oil, he probably can't fly, in which he's probably also in shock. Being stuck somewhere dangerous with no way of getting anywhere....I'd be scared too! If his cere isn't very white, it's possible it could also be wet, or it could be a respiratory problem that was making him sick. Or like you said, could just be a youngin'.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good point, he was huddled next to one of the vaccuums used for cars, so he's not in the driveway area.

I would've liked to have taken him in if I could. But I don't think I can get around the whole 'he's sick you might catch something' thing. The little guy really tugged at my heartstrings today.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sneak him home, LOL.  Or don't mention the sick part, just say he needs a warm bath, rest, love and some food, then you'll release him~


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I doubt I'll get by the sick part, cause the color of his droppings made it obvious. Plus my Dad was the one who pointed him out earlier.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

The coulour of his droppings are caused by hunger probably not by sickness.
He probably did not eat in days.
No garage or other spare little place to put him untill you can get help for him? 
My opnion is he is condemned to death if not recued.
Makes me so sad...
Myriam


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

use gloves and save the poor baby


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Go get the bird now.
This vet will examine the bird for free.

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761




The bird won't make you sick but the bird is going to die if you don't help out.
My number is...503-957-8505 and you can call me or you can send me your number via private message and I will call you.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

How about Phil, here is his email address, [email protected] .
Maybe someone here even has his phone number which will be quicker could PM it to Birddogg10.

Karyn


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You need to at least try. I'm sure your parents will understand, considering the poor baby will die if you don't help. And if you don't, I doubt anyone else will!  Abnormal droppings can also be caused by stress, which this guy is under most likely pretty heavily.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Did anyone get this bird???? If not please tell me where it is located and I will attempt to pick it up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

lwerden said:


> Did anyone get this bird???? If not please tell me where it is located and I will attempt to pick it up.


Thank you, Louise! I hope BD is back soon with the location .. 

Terry


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I have sent a private message and also an email to BD10..........still no response.

I guess this little bird is in God's hands. I hope the bird is allright.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Check your inbox I just replied.

*Yawns*

Now I need to get some sleep


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Check your inbox I just replied.
> 
> *Yawns*
> 
> Now I need to get some sleep



It would be apprecaited if you could tell us what happened to the bird. Some of us have been on needles and pins all night waiting for you to reply and let us know what is going on. Some effort as been put into this on by many members here and we really want to know.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

There must have been some sort of glich in this web site last night. I had my computer on until after midnight and didn't receive or see BD10 response at that time. I have just turned on my computer thismorning and I am getting dressed and driving to the site that BD10 states the bird is at. Unfortunately if I had received the information earlier last night I would have went directly there. It is less than 2 miles from my house....very close..... 

I'll repost when I return.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I sent a reply around 10:00-11 last night at the moment I was busy with some stuff on ebay. But lwerden it does sound like there was something wrong and Charis I'm drawing a blank on what you mean.

Just let me elaborate

I understand what you're all saying about taking the pigeon in but just to clear things up touching a stray/feral ISN'T an ok thing(at least with my folks) calling animal control is about as far as I can go as far as 'handling' ferals/strays.True I feel bad for the pigeon but I can say I tried to get some help.

I have no clue how long he was at that car wash but my Dad had explained it to one of the employees there and she did take interest. Lately, the news had shown reports about the bad conditions the Las Vegas zoo is in but their animal control service ain't that great either. 

In L.A. on the otherhand, they probably would've picked this bird up 
'at the drop of a dime' I didn't post this thread to start anything I just thought if somebody who lived in the same area as me could pick him up.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad to hear there's a member so close to this bird! Hope Lwerden can go pick him up, and this little guy will be saved  You have to consider some members here can't just take in every bird they notice in need, like in this case, so BD is doing the best she can. At least she alerted us all so someone else nearby could help  Not many would even do that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BD, we appreciate all you can do for any needy bird and thank you for allerting members of this needy creature.

Now you have some contacts that you can call in the future, whenever you find a needy bird, perhaps you can even secure the bird until help arrives. It is always best to secure the bird when you find them. 

I know our local rehabber only goes out when the bird is secured, as most of the time when it wasn't she would travel miles only to find the bird was no longer there, and then spent time trying to find the bird. It is very frustrating and sad for the bird.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I just returned from the car wash. I could not find the bird. It was obvious where is was at as there were multiple droppings next to the vacumm cleaner. I spoke with the car wash attendants and they did confirm that the bird was there all day yesterday. I checked all the surrounding bushes and shrubs and still no bird.

I know we can't save them all, however, I almost feel responsible. I was out last evening for dinner and a movie.........I didn't take my cell phone with me.........one of our members (Charis) did try and contact me around 7:00PM, but I didn't get her message until I returned home at almost 11:00PM.

I left my phone numbers with the gas station and asked that they call me if the bird is spotted today.

Birddog10...........in the future......if you spot any injured bird and are unable/unwilling to take it in and hold it until we can get you some help.......p...l...e...a...s...e... contact me directly at (702)-561-6525 and I will assist you.

This incident is very unfortunate........I feel very sad that I couldn't save this bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that Louise, you certainly aren't to blame.

I hope the bird returns and the gas station attendents can secure it and will call you.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear it wasn't there!  Hopefully it was just hiding, and it will come out soon so it can be helped. Just hope it's not hurt, or worse.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just a suggestion BD, If you come upon another situation where a pij is in need of assistance and it's not an option for you to retrieve it, please *post the exact location* of the bird.

This will expedite the rescue when someone is contacted. 

Cindy


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Not a problem, will do sorry the bird wasn't there I figured he wouldn't be but maybe somebody else picked him up. All I know is I did what I could as far getting him help, but animal control here is slow as opposed to L.A. one time my Dad had called about a dog that was laying near the school he taught math classes at and animal control came and picked up the dog sometime after that.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

BD...ferals are *no less valuable *that any other pigeons and when they are in danger or ill or goal is to help them too. A good portion of this site is helping feral pigeons.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I understand and have seen threads where ferals have been found and taken in. But with me there's a limit to how I can help feral/strays and that would include this situtation. I doubt I'll ever get around the whole 'don't handle strays/ferals you might catch something' as I've said before I've done what I can on my end to get the pigeon help.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

You dont own pigeons do you? Do you use them to train your bird dogs birddog?? Just wondering.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Birddog 10........you have been a member on this forum for 5 years.......in all that time have you not read, understood and learned in so many, many threads that PIGEONS ARE NOT HAZARDOUS TO YOUR HEALTH????? 

BrewMeister..........Great observation and point!!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

BD KNOWS they aren't hazardous to her health. It's her PARENTS that don't understand. She's only 18, and still lives with them. So she's under their rules. 
Also, I'll go ahead and say that no Brewmister, she does not own pigeons, as her mom won't allow it, and if she did, she wouldn't train her dogs with them. She is a dog lover, especially those cute little beagles from what I gather, but don't get the wrong idea


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for pointing it out Becky, my Mom hasn't really changed about how she feel toward feral pigeons but we did visit a backyard avary owned by one of her co-workers and they had a variety of birds, chickens, doves, finches, quals, parakeets and some pigeons and doves. She mentioned when my folks move to a place with a yard maybe we can get some birds but for now I live in a townhouse with no yard. Plus where I live there's a fee for if a tenants have more than 2 pets. My guess is even if I did take a pigeon or watch somebody elses' pet temporarly then the bird/other pet would probably be considered an addition even though it's NOT mine.

I've read various threads here since I joined almost 4 years ago and have explained before about my username 'Bird dog' is the nickname for english setters and pointers. English setters happen to be one of my favorite breeds, hence the username.


----------

